# You might be a ******* if............



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

How about a fart fan or three


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Water heater:

http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2006-06/*******-pool-heater-grill.jpg


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OK Tin Last one for me:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Water heater you say, I have one of those too


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> Water heater:
> 
> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2006-06/*******-pool-heater-grill.jpg


 Looks like a 75,000 BTU unit to me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> OK Tin Last one for me:thumbsup:


Hey, you done did it! Now see? That wasn't so hard, was it? :thumbsup:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Water heater:
> 
> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2006-06/*******-pool-heater-grill.jpg


If I think that's idea is pure genius, am I a *******?:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Found 1 more:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Me too, sure you can't keep up?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarriorWithWood said:


> If I think that's idea is pure genius, am I a *******?:laughing:


 You want an honest gut feeling?:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ah, final round huh?:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> If I think that's idea is pure genius, am I a *******?:laughing:


Yep, Here's your sign :thumbup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh so you're a player huh? Got flashing?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Oh so you're a player huh? Got flashing?
> 
> View attachment 17602


 Last time I flashed, I got arrested.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you a blower or a sucker?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Are you a blower or a sucker?



You are the king of the ******* race. I here by turn over all my Guns and Roses 8 tracks to you.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> You are the king of the ******* race. I here by turn over all my Guns and Roses 8 tracks to you.


 Can I have your Night Ranger cassettes too?:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> t the same thing I make of this
> 
> View attachment 17592


 That's a problem:blink:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gus Dering said:


> You are the king of the ******* race. I here by turn over all my Guns and Roses 8 tracks to you.


They've got 8-tracks too! Yippee!

On a serious note.....I did a roofing job that was claimed to be Axl Roses summer getaway on the Columbia River in E. Washington. I pissed on his roof to show my admiration.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

loneframer said:


> How about a ceiling fan?


What ever blows your hair back. :laughing:


----------

